# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  يا ترى هالرسالة بتحرك أحاسيس رياييلنا....تعالوا نشوووووف

## فيء

*خواتي وحبيباتي شو رايكم اليوم .. نطرش مسج واحد لكل أزواجنا..بكتب لكم مسج .. وكل وحدة تطرشه حق ريلها مباشرة..وعقب تخبرنا بردة فعل ريلها.....عبرها وإلا طنش..* 



*المسج..*

من قلبي أرسل هالرسالة .. وللغالي أرسلها على جواله..

وعن حبي بغيت أحكي له .. وعن شوقي بغيت أغني له..

ياترى بترد علي برسالة .. وإلا بطنش قلبي وإحساسه..





*لا تنسون كل وحدة تكتب ردة فعل ريلها*.. :12 (10): 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## بنت دبي-

فكره حلوة بيرب وبخبرج  :Smile:

----------


## أمـ راشــد

هههههههههههههه
اوكيك و لي عوده

----------


## الغيثية

هههههههههههههههههههههه
اوكي حلوة الفكرة ولي رجعة

----------


## أنوارالقلوب

من عنونو
برسلها لخطيبي (مملوجة)
ونشوف رده الفعل وش؟

تسلمين يا فيء القلووووووووووووب

----------


## فيء

وييييييييييييييييييييييييين البقية..

----------


## شذى الوجدان

خووووووووووش فكره بس هو قاعد اهني الحين 

ما في فايده  :Frown: 

بكره ان شاء الله نخبركم بالنتيجه خخ

----------


## أنوارالقلوب

احم فديته والله
رد علي برسالة تقول:
رسالة رسالتين ما تكفي
عمري كله أكيد ما يوفي
أحبج أهواج أنتي حتفي
روحي نصه لج ولج نصفي
كلي علل ومن أذكرج أشفي

الله يحفظه ويخليه لــــــــــي يارب
 :Smile:

----------


## فيء

> احم فديته والله
> رد علي برسالة تقول:
> رسالة رسالتين ما تكفي
> عمري كله أكيد ما يوفي
> أحبج أهواج أنتي حتفي
> روحي نصه لج ولج نصفي
> كلي علل ومن أذكرج أشفي
> 
> الله يحفظه ويخليه لــــــــــي يارب





والله ريلج طلع رومانسي وحسااااااس..

الله يهنيكم..

عقبال اللي عندي .. شكله كمطنش السالفة..

الله يصبرني :12 (1):

----------


## ryaaaaami

كــــــــــــــــــــــــشــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــخـــــــــــــــــه....عقبال نا يارب ^_^

----------


## سراب الشارجه

> احم فديته والله
> رد علي برسالة تقول:
> رسالة رسالتين ما تكفي
> عمري كله أكيد ما يوفي
> أحبج أهواج أنتي حتفي
> روحي نصه لج ولج نصفي
> كلي علل ومن أذكرج أشفي
> 
> الله يحفظه ويخليه لــــــــــي يارب


يا سلام ريال طيب وحنون الله يدوم الود بينكم

----------


## سيده إماراتيه

يالس عندي يدرس فديته باجر بطرش له بخبركم.........


لي رجعه 




وين الباجيات....

----------


## روح الــــورد

لوووووووووووووول 
طرشت له ... وعلى طول اتصل ... يالس يضحك 
ما فيش احساس .... :12 (8):

----------


## شوق الغلا

يالس عدالي يطالع أمير الشعراء...

بطرش وبخبركن ..مايندرى يمكن يعد فيني قصيد *_^

----------


## فيء

> لوووووووووووووول 
> طرشت له ... وعلى طول اتصل ... يالس يضحك 
> ما فيش احساس ....





هههههههههه...
الحال واااااااااااااااااااااااااحد...
...بس مسكين ريلج عالاقل اتصل .. يعني حساس ..
الظاهر تعايز يكتب مسج

----------


## أم سلامه2006

طرشتها توني لانه ساير رحله كامبينج ويا ربعه وبتريا............

----------


## أم سلامه2006

توت تيييييييييييت عطول اتصل فديته

----------


## احلـ حب ـى

وغلاتج سوالي اكبر طااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف معني مطرشتله المسج من زماااااااااااان

----------


## ** ملانه **

طرشتله المسج الأولي
رد علي بمسج يقول فيه:
ليت المسج بوسه يبوس أحلى خدود
وليت رنته صوت يهمس لك ( مشتاق لك موت )
والله أحسد سرير يضمك
وأحسد لحاف يغطيك
ياليتني قربك وأضمك
وأبوس خدك وفمك
وأنسيك ضيقك وهمك
بس ( الظروف ) أقوى مني ومنك

مع إنه هالمسج مطرشلي إياه نفسه من يومين الضحى بس شكله فديته مابغى يردني ولا يكسر بخاطري ورد علي بمسج المهم وطرشلي إياه نفسه 

وحليله ماعنده مسجات مفتقر :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

وطرشتله المسج الثاني مال البوسات واختار:

بوسه على ................ مكان ماأقدر أقوله 
يعني ألف في المسج على كيفه ههههههههههههههههه

تسلمون على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## الدلووعة

ارساااااااااااااااال

----------


## [email protected]

> من زماااااااان خاطري كنت أاشارك في الموضوع ههههههههه
> 
> وسبحان الله استوت فرصة الحينه..
> 
> بس الحينه ماااااااااعندي رصيييييييد..
> 
> بعبّي وبطرررررررررشله 
> 
> ويـــــــــــــــــــت
> ...


توني طررررررررشت له المسج.. هههههههههههههههه
بس والله بمووووووووت ظحك على ردوووووووده شوووووو ها..

اتخيلوو اول مرة.. طرشت المسج اللي كاتبتنه (فيء)
كتبت له..
من قلبي أرسل هالرسالة_
وللغالي أرسلها على موبايله_
وعن حبي بغيت أحكي له_
وعن شوقي بغيت أغني له_
ياترا بترد علي برسالة؟
ولا بطنش قلبي يحليله؟
جااااااااااااان يطرش لي مسج :

ههههه يا ويهج..

وعقب كاتب لي مسج مغببببببببببببر مال العيد..
اونه..
قبل تهاني الألوف
وتزاحم الحروف
اهديج من كل قلبي
تسعة حروف
ع ي د ج م ب ا ر ك
وعساج من عواده..
هههههههههههه ويبين انه _مسرووووووووق_ اصلاً..

جان أطرشله.. 

ههههههه ليج تظحك؟
قتله مابا مابا مسج مال يوم العيد.. رد علي بغير مسج العيد مابا..
وانا والله اني ميتة ظحك على رده هههههههههههههههههه

جان يطرشلي مسج .. ( شكله ولله العلم مسروووق شكله مسج مال يوم الجمعة )

اونه..
" للمؤمن إخوان" << ها أول تنقيعة.. منو قال أنا اختتتتتتتتتته هههههههههههه
بدونهم لا يرى بركة الدنيا
وبوجودهم لا يشعر بهمومها
كلما أحبهم أحبوه..
وإذا فارقهم حنوا إليه ووصلوه..
إنها والله نعمة لا يفرط فيها عاقل..
" أدامج الله زوجة حبيبة وغالي"" << الله يخليكم ركزووووووو على كلمة غااااااالي ههههههههه صدج مسرووووووووووووووووق..
وعقب كاتب لي شو رايج فهالمسج؟

جان أطرشله..

مابا مابا..رد بكلام من عندك مب قاص علي تسرق مسجات واتيي تلصق واطرش ههههههه وأونه أدامج الله زوجة حبيبة و(غالي ) ..
اونه غالي.. اللي يقول واحد من الشباب أنا.. صدق مسروووووووووق ههههههههههههههه

جاااااااااااان..

يكتب لي

ههههههههههههههه الله لا يحرمنا من بعض ويجعل أيامنا كلها وناسة وفرح..
عيدج امبارك وعساج من عوادة العيد<< اووووووووف بعده مصر على انه يباركلي..

جان زين ما طرشت المسج هذا يوم العيد لو نطرت بعد العيد احسن هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههه

وبس  :Smile:

----------


## ريحاان

يا ربيييي انقهرت بالغلط طرشته حق رربيعتي .... متعايزه ارد اكتبه لووووول

----------


## انثى بس غير

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله كشخه

عقبالنا مانعرس ونطرش ونشوف ردودهم الحلوه خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

ردلي وكتبلي

والله مقدراطنش
ولا امنع اساسي عن احساسي
والشوق فيني كثر مافيك ازياده شوي
والرساله ماتعبر عن الا شوي شوي
وكل الشق والتقدير لحبي
اللي ذكرني بشي
احبك........احبك......احبك.......وهذا مو كل شي

----------


## MARYAM.mbc

حلوة الفكرة

----------


## FFF

انشالله برجع

----------


## عيون_الورد

> انا طرشتها حق ريلي وبعدني انتظر الرد وكنت بطرشها حق ربيعتي عسب اتجرب واتطرشه حق ريلها اتخيلوا غلطت في رقمها وطرشت بالغلط مااعرف حق منوه طرشولي( ماعاش من يطنش قلبج واحساسج) وذبحوني من المسجات تورطت أويه شو اسوي قلتلهم بالغط والله


ههههههههههههههه 

يحليلج والله 




فيء

ربي يحنن قلب ريلج عليج

----------


## موزاااانه

جاري إرسال رساله نصيه

----------


## عمري زايد

بشوف ..

لي عوده

----------


## أم فجووورة

انتظر رده

----------

